# I broke a thermometer in my tank, are my fish safe?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, so a few days ago i broke the bottom tip of my thermometer in my 55. Its one of those glass thermometers with the little metallic balls on the bottom, i looks lik this: http://www.dhgate.com/product/aquarium-fish-tank-water-temperature-thermometer/154807293.html. So all the metallic balls went into the substrate, i got some out, but there are still many in there. I went to replace the broken thermometer today and when i took it out, the few metallic balls stuck inside the 
thermometer had started to rust, which means all the ones in the substrate are rusting. 

So are my fish safe from rust?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the rust will not hurt them...eventually they will dissolve..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay thanks, that would make sense, they would probably be discontinued if it was harmful


----------

